# Bowland - X-Factor 12



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

L'anno scorso ho aperto un thread per i Maneskin che pur tradendo un po' il loro genere stanno in effetti ottenendo un successo importante..quest'anno devo dire che ad X-Factor si sono davvero superati tirando fuori sto gruppo che è davvero di un altro livello.

Il loro inedito è roba forte (se piace il genere), e soprattutto considerando che è un pezzo interamente prodotto da loro impressiona perché sempre un lavoro da veri professionisti e non le solite canzoncine scritte in 25 minuti per questi talent.

Ovviamente sono i migliori in gara e quindi NON vinceranno..e direi che ormai NON vincere un talent è una medaglia


----------



## vannu994 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ho aperto un thread per i Maneskin che pur tradendo un po' il loro genere stanno in effetti ottenendo un successo importante..quest'anno devo dire che ad X-Factor si sono davvero superati tirando fuori sto gruppo che è davvero di un altro livello.
> 
> Il loro inedito è roba forte (se piace il genere), e soprattutto considerando che è un pezzo interamente prodotto da loro impressiona perché sempre un lavoro da veri professionisti e non le solite canzoncine scritte in 25 minuti per questi talent.
> 
> Ovviamente sono i migliori in gara e quindi NON vinceranno..e direi che ormai NON vincere un talent è una medaglia



Anche secondo me sono veramente forti, però i testi di Anastasio sono tanta roba...


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Novembre 2018)

I gusti son gusti, ma a me non piacciono per niente. Di questa stagione mi piacciono Anastasio e Luna, il primo per i testi la seconda per come tiene il palco all'età che ha.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> I gusti son gusti, ma a me non piacciono per niente. Di questa stagione mi piacciono Anastasio e Luna, il primo per i testi la seconda per come tiene il palco all'età che ha.



Bé certo è soggettivo tutto..e anche il loro è un genere un po' particolare ma per me tecnicamente sono fuori categoria rispetto agli altri, loro sono già dei professionisti praticamente..e si sente: hanno un sound definito, fanno degli arrangiamenti originalissimi e tutti estremamente credibili.

mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensa [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

L'unico bravino di questa edizione tra i non ancora eliminati mi pare il rapper, almeno da quello che ho visto su Youtube. Di questa Luna ho sentito solo un minuto del suo inedito ed essendo il brano una schifezza immonda non ce l'ho fatta ad andare avanti.

Di questi Bowland ho sentito l'inedito live e non è nulla di che ed il rumorista che cerca di fare gli effetti va pure fuori tempo.

Ultimamente ho scoperto anche questa che è veramente brava, ma ovviamente è stata eliminata.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Novembre 2018)

A me non piacciono per niente i BowLand, ho fatto fatica a finire di ascoltare il loro inedito. Però devo ammettere che hanno una loro identità e sono molto originali. 
Personalmente quest'anno tifo per Anastasio, mi sta conquistando con i suoi testi. Sta settimana però deve fare Stairway to Heaven, l'azzardo mi pare fin troppo rischioso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'unico bravino di questa edizione tra i non ancora eliminati mi pare il rapper, almeno da quello che ho visto su Youtube. Di questa Luna ho sentito solo un minuto del suo inedito ed essendo il brano una schifezza immonda non ce l'ho fatta ad andare avanti.
> 
> Di questi Bowland ho sentito l'inedito live e non è nulla di che ed il rumorista che cerca di fare gli effetti va pure fuori tempo.
> 
> Ultimamente ho scoperto anche questa che è veramente brava, ma ovviamente è stata eliminata.



Secondo me va sempre fatta una distinzione tra chi ha un talento e qualcosa di vero da proporre e chi invece è solo un cantante..
Questa che hai linkato ha fatto tutte buone interpretazioni ma è un prodotto musicale banalissimo che di SUO non ha nulla da dire..

Questa edizione solo i bowland e Anastasio sono elementi originali..il resto tutta robetta da talent che si pederà appena chiude il programma

PS: Agnelli quest'anno mi sta un po' deludendo..ok che ha la categoria peggiore (le ragazzine) però sentire uno come lui incensare 3 poppettare senza alcuna arte mi deprime..


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me va sempre fatta una distinzione tra chi ha un talento e qualcosa di vero da proporre e chi invece è solo un cantante..
> Questa che hai linkato ha fatto tutte buone interpretazioni *ma è un prodotto musicale banalissimo che di SUO non ha nulla da dire*..
> 
> Questa edizione solo i bowland e Anastasio sono elementi originali..il resto tutta robetta da talent che si pederà appena chiude il programma
> ...


Beh quello che ho messo era un inedito  . Cmq a me sti Bowland sembrano la caricatura di Bjork, onestamente, e pure la cantante non sembra un granchè. Che poi qualcosa di simile che faceva i rumori con la bocca già c'era in un altro x factor con i giudici tutti entusiasti con Fedez che si alza pure in piedi e la sola Skin che disse che non era nulla di che.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh quello che ho messo era un inedito  . Cmq a me si Bowland sembrano la caricatura di Bjork, onestamente, e pure la cantante non sembra un granchè. Che poi *qualcosa di simile che faceva i rumori con la bocca* già c'era in un altro x factor con i giudici tutti entusiasti con Fedez che si alza pure in piedi e la sola Skin che disse che non era nulla di che.



Se hai tempo ti invito a guardarti tutte le loro esibizioni..hanno usato ogni volta "strumenti" diversi..non è che fanno sempre sta cosa..

Poi ripeto, è un genere sicuramente un po' particolare e che quindi può piacere come no..

L'inedito non vuol dire nulla..mica se lo scrivono loro a parte qualcuno (in questa edizione mi pare che gli inediti "propri" sono solo bowland, anastasio, martina e Gassman )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2018)

Tanto tutti i bravi saranno eliminati ad uno ad uno, per lasciar spazio al raccomandato Gassman o alla bambinetta che ogni volta recita la parte con la voce e le faccine...

Comunque quanto mi attizza Renza Castelli... non una top model, ma quello sguardo....


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto tutti i bravi saranno eliminati ad uno ad uno, per lasciar spazio al raccomandato Gassman o alla bambinetta che ogni volta recita la parte con la voce e le faccine...


Ma tanto se vinci oppure arrivi secondo tipo i Maneskin, poi non sei più un'artista, ma uno schiavo costretto a fare robacce. I talent sono prodotti delle case discografiche e le major vogliono che nelle radio ci siano le canzonette. Per questo spero che gruppi come Bowland che comunque fanno musica di nicchia non vincano e magari aggiungano pubblico appassionato a quel genere.

Voi fatevi qualche domanda, perchè dai talent in vent'anni circa di esistenza non è mai uscito uno veramente bravo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto tutti i bravi saranno eliminati ad uno ad uno, per lasciar spazio al raccomandato Gassman o alla bambinetta che ogni volta recita la parte con la voce e le faccine...
> 
> Comunque quanto mi attizza Renza Castelli... non una top model, ma quello sguardo....



Gassman non è male secondo me..inoltre è anche cantautore il che non guasta..la ragazzina mi fa schifo ma sicuramente è un prodotto perfetto per i talent


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Sto guardando dei video su youtube delle altre esibizioni e devo ammettere che non sono malaccio. Evidentemente quel live di X-Factor con l'inedito (riarrangiato e reso più dance-pop, l'originale suona molto diversa sentitela se vi piace la musica rilassante elettronica, tipo lounge-chill quella roba lì) li ha penalizzati un pò. Ad esempio, questa performance a casa loro li ha valorizzati molto di più. Poi essendo un gruppo che suona diverso dal solito, in quel contesto mediocre sembra che abbiano scoperto chissà cosa, un pò come quando ad Amici ci furono i Kolors.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando dei video su youtube delle altre esibizioni e devo ammettere che non sono malaccio. Evidentemente quel live di X-Factor con l'inedito (riarrangiato e reso più dance-pop, l'originale suona molto diversa sentitela se vi piace la musica rilassante elettronica, tipo lounge-chill quella roba lì) li ha penalizzati un pò. Ad esempio, questa performance a casa loro li ha valorizzati molto di più. Poi essendo un gruppo che suona diverso dal solito, in quel contesto mediocre sembra che abbiano scoperto chissà cosa, un pò come quando ad Amici ci furono i Kolors.



Bé ok, ma tipo la sera degli inediti c'erano ospiti i Subsonica..se possono fare i musicisti di lavoro quelli, possono farlo anche sti tre ragazzi per me


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé certo è soggettivo tutto..e anche il loro è un genere un po' particolare ma per me tecnicamente sono fuori categoria rispetto agli altri, loro sono già dei professionisti praticamente..e si sente: hanno un sound definito, fanno degli arrangiamenti originalissimi e tutti estremamente credibili.
> 
> mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensa [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Vi dico quello che penso ( ieri ne parlavo in radio e mi sono attirato le ire di molti ) la qualità dei talent in generale è molto bassa e si tende sempre a far passare cantanti normali/ dotati per fenomeni. 

Il primo che mi viene in mente è Anastasio di quest anno, mettiamo che io non sappia chi si a e mi arriva sulla scrivania il suo demo. Cestino dopo 3 minuti. 

Forse l'unica dotata è la nera (brasiliana forse ) che canta molto bene ma io ne conosco almeno 10 che gli danno la paga pure a lei e nella vita sono finite miseramente a fare le insegnanti di canto nella scuola di paese. 

Nella musica occorre ORIGINALITÀ' non solo capacità tecniche. 

Al netto di questo questo gruppo di ragazzi è la tipica espressione del prodotto che in Italia non funziona, troppo intelligenti per l'ascoltatore di Fedez e Baby K. 

Gruppo che se vuole sfondare deve andare in UK e li forse avrà gli apprezzamenti corretti. 

Per il resto, gli altri già li conoscevo ( non credete alla palla che questi da sconosciuti arrivano al live di Xfactor ) e non sono niente di che. 

Vi sfido, chi ha vinto X factor lo scorso anno ? E l'anno prima ? 
il problema è che queste persone non sanno gestire il successo, io prendo uno di voi e in 2 mesi lo faccio diventare famoso. Impazzite, occorrono passaggi graduali e tanta gavetta che quelli dei talent non fanno e si bruciano tempo zero. 

Chiudo , dall altra parte invece trovo sempre più ragazzi con 2 palle cubiche bravissimi a suonare che non si caha nessuno.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ok, ma tipo la sera degli inediti c'erano ospiti i Subsonica..se possono fare i musicisti di lavoro quelli, possono farlo anche sti tre ragazzi per me


ahahahah stai fissato coi Subsonica  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> ahahahah stai fissato coi Subsonica  .



Li odio profondamente dai tempi delle superiori/università coi finti "comunistelli" adoranti al concertone del I Maggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi dico quello che penso ( ieri ne parlavo in radio e mi sono attirato le ire di molti ) la qualità dei talent in generale è molto bassa e si tende sempre a far passare cantanti normali/ dotati per fenomeni.
> 
> Il primo che mi viene in mente è Anastasio di quest anno, mettiamo che io non sappia chi si a e mi arriva sulla scrivania il suo demo. Cestino dopo 3 minuti.
> 
> ...



è vero in genere il livello dei talent è modesto e io infatti mi infastidisco per i giudici che recitano la parte di quelli ammirati..soprattutto a volte con dei ragazzini che finiscono per prenderli davvero sul serio..gli dicono delle cose manco fossero veri fenomeni..è qualcosa di ingiusto..

Quest'anno per me, come ho già detto ci sono i Bowland che sono davvero qualcosa di bello, come lo erano stati l'anno scorso i Maneskin..ma onestamente questi sono meglio, se fanno un disco lo compro.

Il resto è appunto fuffa e per altro fuffa già vista
Le ragazze di Agnelli non mi piacciono, due bambine senza nulla da dire e la nera che ha un'estensione valida ma non sa cantare i bassi e sinceramente se prendi un X-Factor USA ad ogni audizione ne becchi 1 meglio di lei..
Gli over penosi..
I ragazzi sono passabili..Gassman a livello poppettaro alla Tiziano Ferro ci può anche stare, è figo e parla d'amore..le ragazzine magari si bagnano un po' e quindi è spendibile..Anastasio nel genere Rap che non mi piace ci sta..ma lo dipingono manco scrivesse come Fabri Fibra..mentre ti dico che scrivo meglio di lui se voglio e io lo faccio solo per "gioco" perché poi io non so rappare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto tutti i bravi saranno eliminati ad uno ad uno *per lasciar spazio al raccomandato Gassman o alla bambinetta che ogni volta recita la parte con la voce e le faccine...*



Ho portato bene a questi due


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Vi consiglio di sentire l'originale, su youtube la trovate. Anche se il pezzo che hanno veramente ammazzato è quello di Anastasio, live alle audizioni era una bomba, mentre la versione in studio inascoltabile e col testo cambiato. Guardacaso gli hanno fatto cambiare la parte dove criticava la musica attuale  .


----------

